# WTB 1940 Schwinn Cantilever Autocycle tank original



## biker (Dec 16, 2019)

WTB 1940 Schwinn Cantilever Autocycle tank. Original any condition. Please PM me. Thank you.


----------



## biker (Mar 11, 2020)

bunp


----------



## biker (Jun 19, 2020)

bump. 
Any color any condition.


----------



## biker (Sep 15, 2020)

Yawn, Yawn.


----------



## biker (Oct 19, 2020)

Lookin cookin.


----------



## biker (Dec 10, 2020)

Humpty bumpty.


----------

